# VIP211z Locks onto 118.& but does not show the Channels.



## Oldgrape (Mar 18, 2018)

Howdy all. I need some technical advice. I'm having some issues with my VIP211z. Here's is the set up before installing the VIP211z. I have 2 Dish HD dishes. One is a dual LNB (2 coax lines coming down) one is a single (one coax coming down). The single one is to receive signal from satellite 118.7. All three coax lines go into a DPP33 switch. Then two lines come out of that switch and go into a Solo Node. From there one line goes to the Hopper 3 and one goes to a splitter for 3 Joeys. We have no problems getting all the channels from all three satellites.

Now here is the additional wiring I added for the VIP 211z. The DPp33 switch has a third "to receiver" connection. I connected quad shielded RG6 indoor/outdoor cable to that third out connect and ran it directly to the VIP211z. It says it is connected with good signal to all three satellites. Signal strength high 50s to low 60s on all three. Did a check switch test and it completed successfully. It updated itself to the most current software. Only problem is i get no channels on the TV from satellite 118.7. They don't show in the guide and when I punch them in it just changes to a different channel. Called dish, everything is authorized but they said it maybe that the VIP is not compatible with that satellite's signal. 

Any ideas or help will be appreciated greatly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP receivers should be able to see everything on 118 but the channels will be on different channel numbers than you see on the Hopper/Joey. Most of the channels are in the 9800-9900 series on a ViP. Most unsubscribed channels are hidden on both ViP and Hopper.
Are there specific channels you are looking for?


----------



## Oldgrape (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks!!! Found them. That was exactly what my problem was. I was looking on the wrong channels.


----------

